# Canada has skills shortage for workers in construction and natural resources



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A growing shortage of skilled workers in the construction, natural resources and similar industries in Canada has prompted Citizenship and Immigration Minister Jason Kenney to make it easier for overseas trades people to immigrate to the country. He plans to take concrete steps at a national level as part of an overall plan to transform [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada has skills shortage for workers in construction and natural resources...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

